# short reed call



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i am thinking about gettin a short reed goose call. what do you guys recommend, how much do they run. i have a flute right now and it ****** me off because i cant get much for diferent tones out of it. so i want to learn a short reed. thanks guys

mark


----------



## BCougar (Sep 17, 2002)

I really like my Foiles Meat Grinder. Poly carb version that runs about $60. Once you try the short reed, you'll never go back to the flute. Tim Grounds poly Super Mag is also a good choice for the same money.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Anyone used the Primos short reed that runs about $25. Thinking about getting one but "You get what you pay for" is it going to sound bad or is it cheap because it's plastic?

Sorry if you think I'm stealing your thread but this may help you too.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

nope i am curious too. i know zero about them so any tips are good

mark


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have been working with a short reed for the last year and I still am very poor with it. Getting better but it takes work. What I found is that the longer the call the more air it takes to make it work. If you get good with it a short reed will allow you to make more sounds and call longer before you need to breathe again.

Listened to a couple guys this weekend working the birds and it was just amazing. The guys from the site all seem to have a favorite, but get a good quality call and work with it. Get a couple instructional video's or CD's and practice to and from work or on the way to the field etc.

I have a Muther Clicker and it is a touchy call but when I get it down it will be a good call for a long time. I am planing on getting another call maybe a wood not sure as of yet.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

tanata
If thats the shaved reed canada your talking about i didn't care for it much very highpitch the one i got all the voice i can put in to it and it would still make a lesser cringe


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I Just purchased a HS Slammer call.. I can't actually honk with it.. I can make a grunt/feeder call.. I am having a terrible time making that call break..


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

where is the best place in town to pick one up?

mark


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Tim Grounds supermag. I would order one direct from him.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The heartland calls that Chris is selling in his store are great calls!
They are easy to blow (where as some of the others take skill and time to learn how to blow), and break easier for the begginer. Oddly enough the ones that are fire color blow the best. I have tried a lot of his calls, and like th Heartland the best.

Can't go worng with the SuperMag, I blow it as well...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

DO NOT buy a primos shaved reed canada. There's a ton of cheap short reeds out there that are really good calls. Echo makes a polycarb for $30 that flat out rocks. Even big river came out with a short reed that is suprisingly good...albeit a little quiet, but it sounds good. Winglocks are a great call for the money. You can also get a supermag with an instructional tape now for $60 which you can't go wrong with.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i picked up a TG super mag. now i just have to learn how to blow it :lol: so far i have made some noises but none of them resemble a goose or animal of any sort that is in good health. owell i will figure it out sometime. it gives me a new challenge. thanks for the help.

mark


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

How is the Mick Lacy acrylic short reed?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i have that too, its alot easier to blow than the tg. so its better for me to start with IMO. but i have both and i practice with both and i sound like a dyeing goose with both but owell  it will come with time and practice

mark


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hands down the best call for the money is the super mag poly or if you want to go that extra mile upgrade to the super mag acrylic.

_________________________________________

Hammerin' Honkers :sniper:


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

anybody tried the zinc pc-1 molded call? I tried to buy it 2 months ago from zinc directly, but his reps denied they even made it! Cabelas has it for 29.99 (cabelas item number XE-226889) however it has been backordered forever! I need a shortreed soon and will probably buy a super mag if I can't get a zinc pc-1. has anybody been able to buy the zinc call anywhere else? if so, pm me.


----------

